# Is nVIDIA GeForce Go 6150 enuf?



## crystal_pup (Feb 14, 2007)

Hey guys please help me to figure out which games can be played on my laptop which has a nVIDIA GeForce Go 6150 graphics card installed in it?

i own a compaq pressario T6106AU Laptop ...1GB RAM,80GB HDD,nVIDIA GeForce Go 6150 Graphics card (256 MB)...Please list the games which can b played with the configuration i have.

Thanks,
Kunal


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 14, 2007)

Most of the games can be played


----------



## crystal_pup (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey peeps pls giv me names of some games tht is compatible with the graphics card i own....


Thanks,
Kunal


----------



## Harvik780 (Feb 15, 2007)

road rash


----------



## codename_romeo (Feb 15, 2007)

can very well play upto 
NFS carbon
MOH PA
COD2
etc


----------



## kirangp (Feb 16, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> road rash




Lolz Harvik


----------



## Darthvader (Feb 17, 2007)

everything but miserably as it has shader 3 support but is miserable nonetheless


----------



## Pathik (Feb 17, 2007)

many games can be played on ur mobo... 
u can ask us whether a game is compatible or no...


----------



## sadhu_s60 (Feb 17, 2007)

i bought compaq/hp presario lappy v3149au some days back with 6150 gforce go...... the most heavy game i tried is NFS CARBON..... works a treat !!!!! smoooooth.......
__________
btw, my grafix mem is 512 total..... sharing 256 from RAM


----------



## crystal_pup (Feb 17, 2007)

*Yeah...even on my lappy NFS carbon runs smoothly  ...no worries... *

*I tried playing HALO also...its 2 running wonders...  *

*But CALL OF JUAREZ was troublesome   ... not to my expectations as i had to tweak some configurations to make it run... *

*Hey guys tell me names of some hardcore action games ....*

*i wanna play them ....Just if my graphics card supports them n all...*

*Thanks,*
*Kunal*


----------



## Pathik (Feb 17, 2007)

prey
painkiller
call of duty 2
hitman : silent assasin


----------



## soham (Feb 17, 2007)

sadhu_s60 said:
			
		

> i bought compaq/hp presario lappy v3149au some days back with 6150 gforce go...... the most heavy game i tried is NFS CARBON..... works a treat !!!!! smoooooth.......
> __________
> btw, my grafix mem is 512 total..... sharing 256 from RAM



It is an onboard solution. SO it doesnt have any dedicated Video RAM. So if it shares 256 MB from the system RAm that is all graphics RAM you get, not 512 MB.


----------



## crystal_pup (Feb 20, 2007)

*hmmmmmm*


----------



## nishant_nms (Feb 21, 2007)

see 6150 nd 6100 show 512 MB graphics RAM when u share 128 oo RAM for graphics


----------



## crystal_pup (Feb 21, 2007)

*i m a bit confused abt this sharing issue   ...Pls explain how to share 128 MB RAM with graphics n all....My current RAM is 1GB  *


----------



## Darthvader (Feb 22, 2007)

No its fixed and u cant increase ram shared


----------

